# Anyone used T-120??



## Chucky (Oct 9, 2006)

Just seen this and was hoping someone on here could tell me if it is any good or not, or if any of you have used it??

Affordable Supplements


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

A few guys i know have used it. Most put on 10-14 lbs, so I guess you'd say its about average for a Pro-hormone.


----------



## Chucky (Oct 9, 2006)

Pro hormone meaning what exactly???

Is it going to help put on weight, muscle growth, lifting more etc......?

Any side effects???


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

In answer to your questions...

1:-



> A *prohormone* is a substance that is a precursor to a hormone, usually having minimal hormonal effect by itself.


2:- Yes

3:- Yes

4:- Yes

....if your diet is good also

5:- Yes, potentially.



> 4-androstenedione
> 
> 
> Converts to: testosterone
> ...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

"Clinical studies have shown T120+ to be 700% more effective than the anabolic steroid testosterone"

Personally I feel any supplement that claims to be better than steroids worth avoiding.


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

like coca cola,you cant beat the real thing.....

main


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm very interested in this T120+ but also a bit worried! I been training for 6 and a half years and use various supliments, mainly protein and creatine. Got some genf20 at moment and some zma and twinlab tribulis! Along with twister!

My concern is my blood pressure, i am very borderline even though i am healthy and work out 3 times a week. It was 160/100 the other week but was okay at 148/88 last week. I'm monitored quite regular cause it was high and runs in the family, even though i'm only 30 years old.

Therefore is it wise for me to try T120+ ???????????


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Your call my friend, I don't think anyone can advise you on that as it will only be their opinion and in cases like this only you can decide as it could adversely effect your health.

I'd be more inclined to be looking at supps to lower your BP, co-enzyme Q10, EFA's and the like.


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey thanks for your reply, i'm still undecided but there is no rush at the moment, i think cutting down alcohol intake will help my blood pressure even though i only excess on a saturday night binge. (i stopped drinking on a saturday night last year and it dropped to 120/70!!) You wouldn't think 15 pints on a Sat night would have such dramatic consequenses throughout the whole week but i proven that!

That leads me to another query is it safe to drink alcohol when on t120+??


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

. (i stopped drinking on a saturday night last year and it dropped to 120/70!!) You wouldn't think 15 pints on a Sat night would have such dramatic consequenses throughout the whole week but i proven that!

i think you answerd your own question regarding blood pressure. y dont you just stop drinking if your serious about training.

15 pints on a saterday night or any night is a bit exessive to say the least


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

:clap2: Lol that say's it all, to be safe stop drinking and give t120+ a month trial normal dosage :becky: I found a site where i can get 2 months worth for £50 :high5:

I will plan this month prob the whole of april....

I do need to get some PCT organised, i think to be safe i will need whatever was recomended above for a month, but i may also add some tribulas and zma to help get back to normal. I'm hoping that any gains will remain afterwards by simple protein and creatine intake and of course training regular as always!! :becky:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

care to share that site?


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sure :nod:

Sci-Mentor T120+ (60 Tablets) (BUY 1 GET 1 FREE): 100158890 CyberCheckout - Sports & Leisure


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

> but was okay at 148/88 last week


Sorry Carl, but that BP is not normal, even for a 60+ year old. At 140/80 or over the docs start giving out beta-blockers which you certainly dont want 'cos of the side effects. 120 BP or under is normal for a person 20 - 40 years old. With a high BP I would certainly consider medical advice before undertaking strenuous exercise.


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL it is the doctors that i visit to have my blood pressure checked and they are happy when its Below 150/90. Maybe the NHS are not very good round here! I suppose they happy becasue it was very high the other year like 195/105!!!!


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

BP 138/70 now and i not doing anything diff so i'm happy with that, anyway i got my t120+ today but worried about when to start as i might need to work it around easter drinking or maybe drinking is okay?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

carl4469 said:


> BP 138/70 now and i not doing anything diff so i'm happy with that, anyway i got my t120+ today but worried about when to start as i might need to work it around easter drinking or maybe drinking is okay?


drinking is ok if you dont value your health m8.


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

I appreciate your opinion very much, i just find it hard to go out and socialise at the weeked without a few beers, i guess if you into competitions then you might have to avoid it, just thought even footballers have a few after their games, guess i need a good woman or i'm missing something, defo cutting down on alcohol ;-)

The question mainly related to a statement on another site but wasnt on about t120+ but another PH ........

Is it okay to drink alcohol whilst taking designer steroids?

that link states that t120+ is a designer steroid

also states no alcohol during PCT

therfore you are correct ;-)


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

hold on alcohol is okay if you don't value your health

how about steroids are okay if you don't value your health?

lol


----------



## bad old man (Aug 7, 2007)

I guess you would have to know the affect your choice of designer steriod is going to have on your liver. I'm no expert but I would lay off the drinking in any cycle, defo if the cycle involves an oral.


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey mate i have a quiery, do i need this nolva to run alongside t120+ or will i be okay?

thinking of taking t120+ for a month with protein and carbs

then was just gonna hit the tribulus, zma, creatine and protein

do i need any antiestrogens? nolva? at all? if so when?

regards

carl


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If the T120 is a ProHormome/ProSteroid/DesignerSteroid then you should run a proper PCT, and need to make sure you have these items on hand before starting the course.

Quick search on PCT on the board should help you with a PCT Protocol


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

pct

after doing a lot of research and listening to someone who sells mt1 i come up with my own pct conclusion........

t120+ 2 tablets as recommended a day - 1 pot - 4 weeks along with milk thistle and whey

then 4 weeks of zma, tribulus, estrozap, milk thistle, twister (creatine and protein all in one).

Then back to Twister alone as don't trust these things with my life ;-)

anyone see anything totally wrong please message on forum ;-)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

carl4469 said:


> pct
> 
> after doing a lot of research and listening to someone who sells mt1 i come up with my own pct conclusion........
> 
> ...


How to do plan to counteract gyno should it flair up?


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

i thought estrozap would help get back to normal? what is this gyno man boobs?


----------



## carl4469 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have emailed sci-mentor and their nutritionist has advised me to take zma and tribulus for PCT. Simple :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> zma and tribulus for PCT


well then, youre sorted :becky:


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Dontcha love it when someone asks for advice, then completely ignores it :axe:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You have to be ****ing kidding me. 'I have emailed sci-mentor and their nutritionist has advised me to take zma and tribulus for PCT. Simple'

Enjoy your sex drive post cycle.

Anyway for your own sake I'll explain in the most basic way I can (no science) as you seem to be trying to do yourself some damage. You are introducing an exogenous hormone into your body. Your natural hormone balance will be severely affected. You need to restore your natural hormone balance once you stop introducing exogenous hormones into your body. This is to restore your natural hormone balance. As you can imagine a hormone imbalance is not nice, in fact its quite serious. Your body will in all probability naturally correct from one T120+ cycle but whilst in an imbalanced state your ability to retain muscle mass will be extremely low. ZMA and tribulus will do absolutely **** all (ok they will actually have a minutely neglible effect but you need the stronger words) to correct aforementioned imbalance. You need to take a SERM post cycle to speed up your recovery its as simple as that.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

'what is this gyno man boobs?' ........

Thats a scary lack of research are you sure you know what you are doing with these drugs? Yes man boobs caused usually by raise in estrogen levels referred to above.


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

just looking at the link to the t120 that was posted. it says on there they recommend doing a cycle of 6-8 weeks at 2-3 caps per day. Is it me or is that cycle massively long for a prohormone cycle.

Thought most people who used prohormones usually done a cycle of about 2 weeks ??


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

4 - 6 weeks is normal. 8 is above the usual but is not massively long no. A 2 week cycle would be a waste of time IMO.


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

thought I could remember people who were using m1t doing it for like 2 weeks. maybe m1t is completely different to this though.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Some people 'pulse' Orals/PH.

Two weeks on, 3 weeks off. Minimal PCT.

Althought on M1T you'll prob find they stopped to avoid gyno


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

wouldn't fancy that myself. I'll stick to being skinny lol.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

With M1T they probably did it to stop the splitting headaches and the utter feeling like s**t. It was terrible when if first came out.


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

hi guys im new to this forum,

just reading on sum of ur replies about blood pressure,

i have just ordered sum test suspension and obviously need to take tomoxifen, just wanted to know if u can take these tablets whilst on beta blockers????

any help would be much appriciated


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Jonesy, first of all this is a discussion about a supplement/pro hormone, you questions are related to steroids which should go in the appropriate forum of this board.

Secondly, which tablets are you on about and why are you taking beta blockers?

Thirdly what do you know about test suspension? Have you done any homework into this drug and its side effects?


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

hi extreme, thanks for the reply, i have to take beta blockers because i have a condition called atrial fribilation in which the beta blockers(antenolol 50) help control the rythm of my heart, the tablets i was on about are tomoxifen.

i know about test suspension and the sides(painful inj etc..)i am interested in the amount of gains u get from it


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nobody can answer the question about gains, it will vary from person to person and how hard you train and how good your diet is.


----------

